# Cruze - recurring While alignment issue?



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

How rough are the roads you drive on? Rough roads require more frequent alignments.


----------



## Craze Ramesha (Sep 15, 2012)

They are very good roads by any standard! and one of the prominent cities in India. I've a a Ford and other Indian car, I do not face such problems with those cars, driven on the same roads! 

Problem is very specific to Cruze! there must be some technical reasons!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Craze Ramesha said:


> They are very good roads by any standard! and one of the prominent cities in India. I've a a Ford and other Indian car, I do not face such problems with those cars, driven on the same roads!
> 
> Problem is very specific to Cruze! there must be some technical reasons!


That's the baseline I was looking for to help get this discussion started. Thanks.

For what it's worth, neither of my Cruzen are having alignment or steering wheel problems, but the roads in Colorado are fairly smooth. Haven't taken my ECO off road yet, but the LS has been off pavement with no issues.


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

obermd said:


> How rough are the roads you drive on? Rough roads require more frequent alignments.


That was my first thought also. However, from his reply I can draw no useful conclusion for his issues.

OTOH, I drive over some rough roads here, including a poorly maintained dirt road that I live on. At 4k+ miles I have no issues indicating an alignment problem.


----------



## Craze Ramesha (Sep 15, 2012)

Could it be an issue in India? as may of the parts have been localised!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

That's always a possibility. There are problems with the North American Cruzen that don't exist with the Holden, Korean, and European Cruzen as well as the other way around.


----------



## Craze Ramesha (Sep 15, 2012)

is it possible since this car comes various size of the engine 1.4lts/1.8lts and 2 lts, while the transmission remaining the same, is reflecting in the gear stick movement, wheel alignment issues


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Not likely. Most cars in the US have optional engine sizes and it doesn't impact wheel alignment. This sounds more like a problem with a single component in the wheel itself. It might be useful for some of the more technical gearheads here if you could post the pre-alignment numbers. I personally don't know enough about the various alignment numbers to read them and know what parts are shifting.


----------



## Craze Ramesha (Sep 15, 2012)

The next time I, realign - shall post the alignment nos.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Back in 1999, I had this same problem with my brand new Chrysler 300M that the dealer could NOT solve in 10 1/2 months! They gave me every excuse under the sun as to why the car wanted to go right INTO the Jersey barrier on the highway as SOON as you took your hands off the wheel. Finally. after untold alignments, balancing, rotations, rack and pinion steering replacement and whatever else they did, I called the tire company DIRECTLY and asked them if I could bring my POS car to one of their authorized tire dealers to have the tires checked out. They agreed and told me if the tires were defective, they would replace them.

Made the appointment and it turned out that the steel belts had separated. ALL 4 tires were replaced at 10,000 miles if I recall correctly. Car NEVER veered again after that DESPITE all the dealer excuses- crown in the road, they all do that, never saw this before etc.!

So, I would suggest that you contact the tire manufacturer to see if your tires are defective. Back in 99, the tires were warranteed by the tire company. I think now they are warranteed by the car company. I have never had a tire problem before that car or since then so I'm not sure, but if the dealer is no help, what do you have to lose by contacting the tire company. Good luck.


----------



## Craze Ramesha (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks that's a very valid and sensible suggestion.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Craze Ramesha said:


> Thanks that's a very valid and sensible suggestion.


How are you making out? Any progress with your tires?


----------



## dervb (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi guys, I bought a brand new cruze vcdi (163), and noticed steering issues from the beginning, 
after 3 very vocal return visits to the dealer, they found the rear axle out of alingnement. now its about 90% better than it was.


----------



## chuckrts (Jun 6, 2011)

Have MT 2011 cruze with 20K + miles, no alignment issues. Drive in Northern PA, USA, mixed roads, Highway, to dirt. Have notice slight vibration at highway speeds 75 mph. But no unusaul tire wear. Will be replacing tires in another month, will have alignment checked then


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Back in 1984 when my kids were pre school, I bought a new people mover in Australia only to have it recalled because the wheel alignment was for left hand drive and the camber on our roads went the wrong way. Just a thought?


----------



## weisbrew (Apr 9, 2012)

I live on a dirt road in Pennsylvania USA, have owned my Cruze for 36K miles/16 months, and have not yet had an alignment. Much of my driving is on secondary paved roads with rough spots, holes, and bumps. Tires are wearing very uniformly. I suggest you have a mechanical issue - perhaps something is bent or damaged.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

In north America, the only real alignment adjustment that can be done is front toe. Both camber and toe in the rear are set by the geometry of the axle and are not adjustable, and in the front, caster is fixed, camber is also fixed (the strut to knuckle bolts have no adjustability without opening up the holes in the strut), leaving only the outer tie rod ends adjustable for setting toe.

If the cars in India are the same, your problems may lie elsewhere. Tires as suggested, may be a good place to start looking for answers.


----------



## Olwylee (Sep 7, 2012)

Howdy all

Just an opinion and it might have something to do with why some Cruzes become out of alignment.

We had an issue from day one and had it corrected under warranty. We took the car on a long drive across country and interestingly it needed an alignment, minor, when we returned.

What I have noticed and have made a point of not using it, and am going to complain to the dealer at the next oil change. By default Traction Control is turn on and when driving around the City or on short jaunts I notice the car is jumpy and choppy and the transmission and brakes seems to be fighting each other, with the Traction Control turned off the car performs much like any other vehicle I've driven over the years.

I do notice that the steering wheel seems to be choppy in my hands with the Traction Control on and I have to wonder if this extra choppiness is causing premature misalignment.

I know and understand the purpose of Traction Control but I have to wonder if maybe in this and other Cruzes, it isn't tuned right.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Traction control won't affect alignment.


----------

